# Alter DDR-Ram mit neuem?



## colA (23. Juni 2004)

Guten Abend,

kann ich nen 128er DDR-Ram PC 266 mit nem 256 DDR-Ram pc 400 kombinieren ohne das ich mir einen der beiden abknalle bzw andere Hardware beschädigt wird?

ThX *colA*


----------



## JensG (24. Juni 2004)

Ob es funktioniert kann ich dir nicht genau sagen.
Aber kaputt machst du dir auf jeden Fall nichts.
Im schlimmsten Fall geht es halt nicht.

Man sollte es aber eher vermeiden , denn es kann
sein das dann eben unangenehme Abstürze von
Windows auftreten die sich dann nur schwer
nachvollziehen lassen und dann geht die Sucherei
los.
Baue lieber nur den neuen ein und rüste später nach.


----------



## Tobias K. (24. Juni 2004)

moin


Passt ein PC 266 überhaupt auf einen PC 400 Steckplatz?!

Ein weiterer Nachteil ist das die beiden Reigel dann nur auf 266er Takt laufen werden.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## JensG (24. Juni 2004)

Ich glaube schon das beide 184 pins haben.


----------



## server (24. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Theoretisch gesehen sind RAM Bausteine abwärtskompatible, d.h. dein 400er müsste mit dem alten auch funktionieren, allerdings siehts in der praxis anders aus....

Ich würde es mal versuchen,  allerdings denke ich, wie schon gesagt wurde, dass es mehr bringt, wenn du nur den 400er einbaust undafür auch mit 400 MHZ laufen lässt....
Obwohl ich bezweifle, dass dein Mainboard das überhaupt unterstützt, falls es so alt ist wie der alte RAM.


----------



## colA (24. Juni 2004)

danke danke! also der 400 läuft dann auf 266 aber ich hab den 266er rausgeschmissen und mir noch nen 400er zugelegt,weil sonnst der neue 400 nix bringen wuerde! meinte der aus compi laden und einige andere naja trotzdem thx!


----------

